# lang/tcl-modules port



## ankscorek (Feb 11, 2013)

hi friends

Today I did a *portmaster -a* and I am getting this


```
The lang/tcl-modules port has been deleted: Modules are now part of the base Tcl distributions
===>>> Aborting update

Terminated
```

Please tell me what is the work around for this?


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 11, 2013)

Always, yes _always_, read /usr/ports/UPDATING before updating or installing new ports:


```
20130206:
  AFFECTS: users of Tcl/Tk
  AUTHOR: gahr@FreeBSD.org

  The following ports have been removed, as threads and modules are
  now included in the main ports:

  - lang/tcl84-thread
  - lang/tcl85-thread
  - lang/tcl86-thread
  - lang/tcl-modules
  - x11-toolkits/tk84-thread
  - x11-toolkits/tk85-thread
  - x11-toolkits/tk86-thread

  Please remove them ...
  ...
```


----------



## kpa (Feb 11, 2013)

The UPDATING entry is clear, no problem with that. However, the version numbers of the TCL ports were not bumbed up with this update so none of the tools will see the main TCL ports as having an updated version that would automatically compile a new version with the modules built in.


----------



## ankscorek (Feb 12, 2013)

i did


```
portmaster -w -r <name of package>
```

<name of package entered was>

```
tcl84-thread
  tcl85-thread
  tcl86-thread
  tcl-modules
  tk84-thread
  tk85-thread
  tk86-thread
```

i got this error in all instances

```
portmaster -w -r tk84-thread

===>>> /var/db/pkg/tk84-thread does not exist
===>>> Aborting update
```

i guess i am using portmaster -w -r incorrectly. can someone please help me out?


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 12, 2013)

I just deleted the tcl-modules package and rebuilt the remaining tcl ports.


----------



## ankscorek (Feb 12, 2013)

wblock please share the knowledge on this thread!!


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 12, 2013)

I don't remember the exact procedure.  That entry in UPDATING is somewhat confusing.  You are supposed to delete the ports listed, then rebuild any TCL ports that depended on them.  I just rebuilt the only TCL port that was left.


----------



## ankscorek (Feb 13, 2013)

i am asking this because

```
root@skal:/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/tk86 # whereis tcl-modules\*
tcl-modules*: /usr/ports/lang/tcl-modules/Makefile
root@skal:/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/tk86 # cd /usr/ports/lang/tcl-modules
/usr/ports/lang/tcl-modules: No such file or directory.
```


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 13, 2013)

I don't understand what you are asking.  The tcl-modules port is gone, why are you trying to find it?


----------



## tiny (Feb 13, 2013)

The real question is what to do. As he stated, one does a portmaster -a, it reaches the lang/tcl-modules and just terminates. The remaining ports that need to be updated don't update. So if we uninstall this and other ports are dependent on tcl, where do we find the base Tcl distributions to install? A whereis tcl comes up blank.



			
				ankscorek said:
			
		

> hi friends
> 
> Today I did a *portmaster -a* and I am getting this
> 
> ...


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 13, 2013)

When you need to rebuild an individual port, -a to portmaster(8) is not useful.  Delete the tcl-modules ports, then rebuild only the TCL ports:

```
# pkg_delete -f lang/tcl84-thread\* lang/tcl85-thread\* lang/tcl86-thread\* lang/tcl-modules\* \
x11-toolkits/tk84-thread\* x11-toolkits/tk85-thread\* x11-toolkits/tk86-thread\*
# portmaster tcl\*
```

Untested, but I think that will work.


----------



## xequals13 (Feb 13, 2013)

*tested; confirmed*

The mentioned procedure:

```
# pkg_delete -f lang/tcl84-thread\* lang/tcl85-thread\* lang/tcl86-thread\* lang/tcl-modules\* \
x11-toolkits/tk84-thread\* x11-toolkits/tk85-thread\* x11-toolkits/tk86-thread\*
# portmaster tcl\*
```

works great!
Confirmed on 


```
FreeBSD gamma 9.1-STABLE FreeBSD 9.1-STABLE #3: Thu Feb  7 13:34:21 EST 2013     alivingstone@gamma:/usr/obj/storage/src/sys/CUSTOM  i386
```


----------



## ankscorek (Feb 13, 2013)

well here it is 


```
root@skal:/usr/ports # portmaster tcl\*

===>>> No valid installed port, or port directory given
===>>> Try portmaster --help

Terminated
root@skal:/usr/ports # whereis tcl\*
tcl*: /usr/ports/archivers/tclmkziplib/Makefile
```


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 13, 2013)

That shows you have no TCL ports installed.  The hard part now will be to find whether there are any applications installed that depend on TCL.  Using pkg_info(1) to search for dependencies, maybe:

`$ pkg_info -ar | less`

and then search for tcl with keystrokes /tcl and Enter.  That will show which ports from /usr/ports/lang/ need to be installed.  If any; it may be you don't have anything that actually needs TCL any more.


----------



## ankscorek (Feb 14, 2013)

this helped 


```
# pkg_delete -f lang/tcl84-thread\* lang/tcl85-thread\* lang/tcl86-thread\* lang/tcl-modules\* \
x11-toolkits/tk84-thread\* x11-toolkits/tk85-thread\* x11-toolkits/tk86-thread\*
# portmaster -r
```

even though i am unable to find tcl.


----------

